# Best ICS build for features, battery life, stability



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been on most all of them except the miui, which I really should give a go. I posted a similar question in the CM9 thread but I think it deserves a fresh topic without bashing devs, roms, or the community. I am wondering what you guys think about all the ICS based roms out there. There are ICS features I love. So, I'll start with what I think, but, given the number of builds, I'm only going from memory here, I'm constantly testing. (Getting my flashing / reflashing fix)

For features you can't beat AOKP, Black ICE, Liquid, and Gummy to some extent. I'm talking the latest builds here. For me new Gummy has terrible battery life but has some features CM9 doesn't, but AOKP, Liquid, and Black Ice have more features but no Full HWA. This isn't a huge deal for me as long as the apps I have work and the battey life is 16-20 hours with at least an hour of display and preferably more, a few calls and texts as well, I don't use anything that pushes stuff, weather, email, social networks, etc, but, I'd like to.

CM9 seems the most stable to me and probably has the best battery life, but I can't confirm that. Gummy was stable but again, battery life was terrible. Perhaps something can be done to fix that. I wonder if it needs the build prop sleep tweak, I never checked while on it.

Also, I don't care if the build is old, I'm looking for the features of AOKP , Liquid, or Black Ice and I want most things to work In Liquid I believe it was power widgets in the drop down, the ones at the top, not the switches never did work for me. They work, but the icon doesn't tell you.

Anyway what do you guys think? I don't wanna hear GB either, I know CM7 is nice, and I know that MIUI GB is sweet. VXL has awesome life of course, but not enough extra features for me.

Remember this is not a stab at anyone or any dev/rom. I appreciate as much or more than anyone that they've done what they have in the past and now. They're the ones who sacrafice their time to do their magic, and are nice enough to share it so that we can too reap their rewards. In true open source fashion. You can't beat that. So, thanks first to the dev's for even making this an issue. LOL


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I like ICS, I really do, but none of them have any real good battery life and stability is actually kinda spotty, at least during my tests with CM9. I've tried AOKP and Gummy, but they didn't feel correct for me, so I dumped them in favor of CM9. MIUI V4 is an ICS base and I've heard battery life is real good on it, so that is definitely worth looking into if you haven't tried that already. Only thing I don't like about MIUI is its theming system. I don't like downloading 20 MB themes for just one portion of it that I want, which is why I favor CM*-based builds usually. Of course, can't please everyone, so that happens.

Don't got much more opinions since ICS stability is a little spotty on the DX and battery life in general is not that great compared to GB-based. But.. that's just me.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Yeah, none of them are known for their awesome battery life. And I'm with you on the theming system for MIUI. There are some nice looking themes for V4. I may have to give it a whirl. I'd like to see how the lockscreen's are with the different themes. I like the CM9/ICS lockscreen music controls with album art and artist info that works for whatever player I'm using. Even Tune In Radio. For that reason alone, it's worth it to me to have ICS. I'm sure I could make that feature happen on GB with a custom lockscreen, but it's really nice on ICS.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I mainly use my DX as a media player anyway, but I also need the phone since its my only device until I can get a new one. But that'll have to wait until after I get a Nexus 7, and then after that I can save up for something else. I think once I do get that new phone I'll probably venture back into ICS on the DX just for the hell of it. I do enjoy using it and its a real nice OS.

Little off-topic, but I actually found someone once that didn't like ICS for one thing: broke a screenshot feature she liked in SMS or something. I think it was a Samsung phone, but I don't remember off hand.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I also use my X for media, so I keep it on GB for the best possible battery life. I have JB on my Nexus so I get my fix there. On ICS, I preferred CM, it gave me the best battery life, not so sure if it offers the best on the DX. The battery life was terrible for me on all ICS roms for the DX


----------



## Tarkus (Mar 28, 2012)

LiquidICS. I have loaded CM9, MIUI ICS, and even a few more. Hands down, I found Luquid ICS the best of the bunch. Battery life is not as good at the GB ROMS, even with Liquid, but it rocks if you want ICS on the DroidX.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Tarkus said:


> LiquidICS. I have loaded CM9, MIUI ICS, and even a few more. Hands down, I found Luquid ICS the best of the bunch. Battery life is not as good at the GB ROMS, even with Liquid, but it rocks if you want ICS on the DroidX.


is everything working on liquidICS?


----------



## zcher82 (Jul 30, 2011)

maybe it's just my x, but i found liquidICS to be very unstable. i was doing 3-4 battery pulls a day. switched to CM9 (been on for a couple of days now) and haven't had to do any battery pulls. i will say however, that CM9 is noticably slower than liquid. liquid was faster and had more features. one thing i really liked about liquid was the ability to turn on the nexus on-screen buttons. i've got to try and figure out how to put that on CM9. i was only on AOKP for about a week before switching to liquid, so i don't have much to say there.


----------

